# Odin won't recognize my phone. Help?



## joey1983 (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## joey1983 (Aug 10, 2011)

it always did before. suddenly it wont


----------



## nicklovell23 (Aug 27, 2011)

joey1983 said:


> it always did before. suddenly it wont


try to change USB ports if that don't work uninstall and reinstall drivers.. Or try a different USB cable

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## jgross082_ (Sep 19, 2011)

If Odin fails try Heimdall. In my experience Odin (which is leaked Samsung software and not completely understood) can be temperamental at times. I have never had a single problem with Heimdall. If you choose to try Heimdall I would recommend reading this: http://www.galaxyforums.net/forum/samsung-fascinate-hacking/2301-simple-step-step-odin-heimdall-recovery-how-unbrick-your-fascinate.html You can download Heimdall from Here: http://www.glassechidna.com.au/products/heimdall/ Good Luck!


----------



## joey1983 (Aug 10, 2011)

Heimdall works fine I use both but suddenly Odin won't work. Thanks for the help

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

Did you switch the usb setting on the phone to kies instead of mass storage? Also, are you pulling the battery before you go into download mode? You may have already done these things but you didn't specify, so I thought I would suggest them.


----------

